# No output from FBQ2496



## entrecour (Jun 13, 2007)

First of all I'd like to say that the SW forums on this site are excellent - I have learnt so much thanks to contributions from members and moderators.

I am using REQ and I have solved most of the problems I have run into using the info available from this site but I have now run into a brickwall. My FBQ2496 doesn't seem to work - there is no output. This is despite a good signal level being indicated and passed through whilst in Bypass mode. The problem exists with or without filters programmed. I have turned off the "filter lift". The main display shows "run". It's probably a simple problem but for the life of me I can't figure it out :scratch: . 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## entrecour (Jun 13, 2007)

Problem solved. It was an mixup with my output and inputs :R


----------

